# Lena Gerke – Das Ding des Jahres vom 10. Februar 2018



## Geldsammler (10 Feb. 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hoffe, dass jemand die Sendung vielleicht aufgezeichnet und cappen kann! 
Bei Lena Gerke gibt es einiges zu sehen (Stichwort: Heckansicht)!

Danke schonmal im Voraus.

Euer Geldsammler


----------



## Skype (15 Feb. 2018)

Naja viel gibts da nicht zu sehen. Hab 1x mal für 2 sec was Boobs gesehen, aber das war es glaub ich auch.

Über ne Lederhose oder Rock bzw Overknee Stiefel würde ich mich mal freuen xD


----------



## berta111 (18 Sep. 2018)

Einfach klasse


----------



## Tittelelli (19 Sep. 2018)

Geldsammler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich hoffe, dass jemand die Sendung vielleicht aufgezeichnet und cappen kann!
> Bei Lena Gerke gibt es einiges zu sehen (Stichwort: Heckansicht)!
> ...



Deine Probleme möchte die Welt haben


----------

